# tankmates for a Blue acara



## brol79 (Aug 11, 2013)

hey guys im new to the forums.i currently have a 45 gallon tank with just my Blue acara ive had for about 2 years.i wanted to add a tankmate or 2 ideally another cichlid.any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

How big is the Acara? I just bought 3 on Saturday, never bought them before.

I threw them in the tank with a JD, Firemouth, & Green Terror. They all seem to be getting along pretty well.

Although, I've found anytime I've added just one fish to my tank he/she never made it.

So now when I add fish to the tank I usually buy 2 - 3 and prior to doing this I change everything around in the tank to create new territories


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

All of the fish are tiny, they had a sale @ the place I buy my fish from so I had to grab a bunch.

I just brought him a dozen or more Bumblebee's that were wreaking HAVOC on my tank.

I'd never recommend those fish to ANYONE, I'm pissed at my buddy who gave them to me. I wish I did a little more research before I said that I would take them all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I may be wrong but the bumble bees are only going to get worse.You have now mixed south american cichlids with african cichlids.It's only a matter of time before the africans kill all your SA.You should PM dalefed about the bumble bees.


----------



## brol79 (Aug 11, 2013)

my blue acara is about 5 inches right now.ive had him for 2 years.i actually recently just bought a female convict to go with him.they are getting along great so far.thought the convict might bully the blue acara but not the case at all.the convict is definitely a little intimidated by the BA but they are getting along well.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The Bandit is spot on. See if your LFS will take the Bumblebees or advertise them for sale. They become six inches of attitude in a years time!!!
*brol79*- Andinoacara pulcher – Blue Acara — Seriously Fish your tank is too small to add another cichlid unfortunately but this link will give you some ideas that may work.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

attackonthebass said:


> All of the fish are tiny, they had a sale @ the place I buy my fish from so I had to grab a bunch.
> 
> I just brought him a dozen or more Bumblebee's that were wreaking HAVOC on my tank.
> 
> I'd never recommend those fish to ANYONE, I'm pissed at my buddy who gave them to me. I wish I did a little more research before I said that I would take them all.




He already took the bumblebees back.

have a blessed day


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't want to deviate from brol's original thread, the bumblebee's were horrible fish. I had at least a dozen and I didn't think anyone would buy them. My friend was going to flush them ( that should have been a sign ) so I took them from him because I didn't want them to die. The LFS guy said that he has someone come in with Bee's at least once every couple months.



The acara's look like a cross between a JD & a black convict. I can't wait till they grow a bit.


----------



## brol79 (Aug 11, 2013)

attackonthebass said:


> Don't want to deviate from brol's original thread, the bumblebee's were horrible fish. I had at least a dozen and I didn't think anyone would buy them. My friend was going to flush them ( that should have been a sign ) so I took them from him because I didn't want them to die. The LFS guy said that he has someone come in with Bee's at least once every couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> The acara's look like a cross between a JD & a black convict. I can't wait till they grow a bit.


when they are smaller they do.wait till they get bigger they look great.looks pretty damn close to a GT just a smaller version.mine has some beautiful colors.so much personality too.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

I was able to get 4 for $12, which is the cheapest i've ever seen. They're usually around 6 or 7 a piece by me. 

It was supposed to be 3 for 12 but the guy gave me one runt and I nicely asked him to swap it out for one of the others that didn't look like a gimp 

The 15 year old kid bag'd it for me and i actually didn't notice until the owner said "see that one right there, swap that one out for him unless he wants it"

Wasn't going to turn down a free fish. Can't wait till they grow a little bit more, it's really hard to tell the difference between the baby acara & GT they're almost identical all besides the cichlid dot


----------

